

An awsome HackerNe.ws top story tracker - jimster01
http://www.appslikethat.com/hackernews/index.php
I created a simple hacker news top story tracker which keeps a record of all the top stories and displays the top stories from the last 12 hours.
======
apptick
Can this be extended to more than the top story, ie top 5, 10 etc?

~~~
jimster01
the short answer is yes, but it was a quick slap together project last night
over a few beers instead of studying. So probably not till I get spare time
and motivation.

